# i can't install age of empires 3



## codymadman (Apr 25, 2010)

hi i have a game called age of empires 3 and i have installed it once with no difficulties but we got a lot of viruses and had to get rid of everything. so i tried to install it again but now it will get to a certain point and an error will come up and wont let me install it, what should i do?:4-dontkno


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: i can install age of empires 3*



> we got a lot of viruses and had to get rid of everything


Did you format and reinstall Windows?

Do you have all the Drivers installed?



> so i tried to install it again but now it will get to a certain point and an error will come up and wont let me install it


Post the error message that you are getting.


----------



## codymadman (Apr 25, 2010)

i figured out it is error 1935 and the other one once it tries to roll back so im trying to fix it and idk what to do to get rid of it. if you know how please tell me? im desperate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Did a bit of research, here is a list of steps you can follow .
CREDIT: http://aoe3.heavengames.com/cgi-bin/forums/display.cgi?action=ct&f=11,23770,0,10

Steps:
1. add/remove programs>>delete any entries of the microsoft.NET framework present(there may be more than 1 version)

2. start>>search for files and folders>>my computer>>search for mscoree.dll and delete anything starting with that( u may get mscorees.dll)

3. start>>run>>services.msc>>windows installer>>stop

4.micrsoft.com>>downloads>>install microsoft.NET framework 2.0 redistributable
(if while installing the above s/w u get the windows installer error......
then do this:services.msc>>windows installer>>start)

5. restart the computer>>services.msc>>windows installer>>start

VERY IMPORTANT
6. disable any firewalls and anti virus>>delete OR DISABLE any spyware and addware programs from add remove programs


7. continue with the installation......u shall not see that error message again


----------

